# Bailey has passed.



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Bailey passed away today at the shelter. Teresa, the shelter manager, called me to let me know that she passed and that she wanted me to come over to bury her. My heart is aching so bad right now. Skye is gone and now so is Bailey. It's so sad since she was doing so well, she came back from the brink and was healthy for a while, but now this. Rest In Peace, my Bailey. Run free at the bridge, where your sister, Skye, is waiting.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh, I am so very sorry. Run free sweet bailey with you sister Skye


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am very sorry to hear about little Bailey.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I am so sorry about Bailey  RIP sweet girl.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

So sorry to hear about Bailey. Run free sweetheart <3 <3 <3


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Play Free at the Bridge, Bailey, and Skye...
Sweet Beautiful little babies...
(((HUGS)))
S.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

So sorry for you.


----------



## Purfect (Sep 21, 2015)

So sorry to hear this, RIP Bailey.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh no. I'm so sorry TikiQT. It must be so hard to lose Bailey after Skye.  But you gave them lots of love in their short lives, and they obviously left a huge impression on you. You're doing a wonderful thing for these kitties, something that takes a lot of strength precisely because of situations like these. Hugs to you.


----------

